# Time To Service My 2182...



## accutron2182 (Mar 22, 2009)

Hello all

Some of you may have read my introductory post about Accutrons. Thank you all for your words of introduction. I have started to service my Accutron 2182, and thought that I might post some pictures of the process in the hope that thay may be of interest to the hummer fans out there. I have never serviced one of these before so it should be an adventure. The picture links below should hopefully show the watch complete, then the movement with train bridge removed and finally with the tuning fork and coils removed. I took the index wheel straight out because of its delicate nature so it does not feature in any of the pictures. The coils can only come out once the tuning forks have been loosened which involves removing the braking click first. Hope that I wont need to do too much setting up when it all goes back together... will add further posts as I progress with the repair.

Photos of the watch:

http://i569.photobucket.com/albums/ss136/a...2/bulova_16.jpg

http://i569.photobucket.com/albums/ss136/a...2/bulova_16.jpg

With the back removed:

http://i569.photobucket.com/albums/ss136/a...2/bulova_16.jpg

With the train bridge removed:

http://i569.photobucket.com/albums/ss136/a...2/bulova_16.jpg

with the tuning fork and coils removed:

http://i569.photobucket.com/albums/ss136/a...2/bulova_16.jpg

More to follow...


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

All the same pic?


----------



## accutron2182 (Mar 22, 2009)

I have messed up the links above so very sorry. Here are the correct links.........

http://i569.photobucket.com/albums/ss136/a...82/bulova_9.jpg

http://i569.photobucket.com/albums/ss136/a...2/bulova_11.jpg

http://i569.photobucket.com/albums/ss136/a...2/bulova_15.jpg

http://i569.photobucket.com/albums/ss136/a...2/bulova_16.jpg

Hope that is better...........


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

accutron2182 said:


> I have messed up the links above so very sorry. Here are the correct links.........
> 
> http://i569.photobucket.com/albums/ss136/a...82/bulova_9.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

yep, gonna be a while before I take one of mine apart.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

> yep, gonna be a while before I take one of mine apart.


+1

I can foul up my Timexes without even trying, so not touching my hummers.

I've got a genius in Brighton for that work.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

They are much better off down at the hospital on south coast seaside with the Hawk, where they usually make a full recovery.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

dombox40 said:


> They are much better off down at the hospital on south coast seaside with the Hawk, where they usually make a full recovery.


 :blush:

Will you be posting some pictures of your new arrival tomorrow Ken? It certainly is a beauty!


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> dombox40 said:
> 
> 
> > They are much better off down at the hospital on south coast seaside with the Hawk, where they usually make a full recovery.
> ...


HI Paul if it arrives tomorrow bearing in mind its easter weekend I,ll try and post some pictures and perhaps you might show the one,s you,ve taken as well.


----------



## accutron2182 (Mar 22, 2009)

And now the dial side.... Here are two photographs that show the day date rings still fitted to the movement, and the parts underneath to change the date. I have now stripped the movement down entirely ready for cleaning. This is the easier bit of course, the challlenge is putting it all back together afterwards.... The Bulova movements are very good quality and they got one part right from the start, the metal date ring!

Links:

http://i569.photobucket.com/albums/ss136/a...82/bulova17.jpg

http://i569.photobucket.com/albums/ss136/a...82/bulova18.jpg

Best wishes to you all

Simon


----------



## Pegwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Simon,

Thanks very much for sharing this project great pictures of the movement I enjoy posts like this rather than the usual completed jobs with polished cases and new crystals. Did the movement have a particular problem or is it just a clean & oil? I look forward to hearing about the next installment and photos.

Pegwood


----------



## accutron2182 (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks for the reply pegwood. No real problems with the parts, the movement just needs a clean really. Here is the latest picture of the project showing all the parts except the index wheel which is safely sitting in blu tack waiting to be cleaned on its own.

http://i569.photobucket.com/albums/ss136/a.../2182inbits.jpg

Because of the nature of the design the adjustable brake click has to be taken off and will need setting up when the watch is reassembled. My aim is to try and get the movement accurate to 1 second a day like when new..Watch this space.....

Cheers

Simon


----------



## andy s (Jan 25, 2009)

Keep it up 2182. excelent topic. hope your eyes are better than mine. index setting now requires a 20x microscope. Regards Andy


----------



## accutron2182 (Mar 22, 2009)

Progress is slow on the 2182....I only get about 20 minutes a day to get on with it and today I spent all of this time getting the tuning forks clean. Now that all the parts have been cleaned I will start to put the movement back together over the coming days. I would like to have this watch back on my wrist and I hope that this will make progress a bit quicker!

Cheers

Simon


----------



## dazza73 (Apr 23, 2009)

accutron2182 said:


> Hello all
> 
> Some of you may have read my introductory post about Accutrons. Thank you all for your words of introduction. I have started to service my Accutron 2182, and thought that I might post some pictures of the process in the hope that thay may be of interest to the hummer fans out there. I have never serviced one of these before so it should be an adventure. The picture links below should hopefully show the watch complete, then the movement with train bridge removed and finally with the tuning fork and coils removed. I took the index wheel straight out because of its delicate nature so it does not feature in any of the pictures. The coils can only come out once the tuning forks have been loosened which involves removing the braking click first. Hope that I wont need to do too much setting up when it all goes back together... will add further posts as I progress with the repair.
> 
> ...


i have some bulova accurtron parts on ebay here is the item number 260413030511


----------



## accutron2182 (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi, thanks for letting me know, am ok for parts at the moment, got a donor 2182g movement which has been useful. I have completed the date side and have fitted the tuning fork and units, it is going smoothly so far but progress is very slow owing to lack of time. Once this one is done I have an accuquartz, a ladies accutron and a spaceview to service for my own collection. I reckon that one of them may be finished by christmas but that may be a little hopeful.

Cheers, Simon


----------

